# Outdoor Coop time!



## DottieB (Mar 15, 2013)

Buffy









Amy









Red









Dottie









Pearl









Sylvia and Pearl









Red









Buffy









Sylvia


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Love watching chickens grow up. Such a fun stage.  Thank you for posting pics!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Very cute. I cant wait for these temps to break so some of mine can go outside.


----------

